# Is 2700K enough for me?



## ishefrongabon (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi Guys, a quick one, I am trying to bulk up at the moment, nearly 2 months now I have gained about 4kg, (currently 75kg, height 178cm), BF probably around 16% (looking quite slim still),

My daily intake is around 2700 calories with a clean diet (trying) , carbs around 300, protein around 240, my aim is to reach somewhere like 80-85kg, then slim down to 10% bf. As I prefer to stay lean... I work in the office so not a lot of activities apart from light cycling, I do 3times a week workout.

Are they enough calories from your point of view? As I don't have much gains this week...

Thanks for your information...


----------



## aces_high_4 (Jan 11, 2011)

I would say looking at your stats that your maintenance calories is around 2500 so pushing it 500 above that would be ideal for adding lean muscle size and then re-evaluate things week by week on your gains, when you stop gaining add another 250 kcal. The classic bulk macros is 40/40/20 p/c/f it works out to about 300g protein 300g carbs 67g fat as a guide on 3000 kcal diet. Add additional protein and simple carbs post workout on training days to supplement burnt off cals

Try and stick to wholegrain and fiberus carbs limit sugars to post workout and stick to healthy fats. Ideally cut carbs later in the day unless you train in the evening.


----------



## ishefrongabon (Jun 29, 2012)

aces_high_4 said:


> I would say looking at your stats that your maintenance calories is around 2500 so pushing it 500 above that would be ideal for adding lean muscle size and then re-evaluate things week by week on your gains, when you stop gaining add another 250 kcal. The classic bulk macros is 40/40/20 p/c/f it works out to about 300g protein 300g carbs 67g fat as a guide on 3000 kcal diet. Add additional protein and simple carbs post workout on training days to supplement burnt off cals
> 
> Try and stick to wholegrain and fiberus carbs limit sugars to post workout and stick to healthy fats. Ideally cut carbs later in the day unless you train in the evening.


Cheers, will eat more - as clean as i can - honestly it has been hard as i never been not a big eater.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Well with the info you've give a BMR calculator comes up with 2800 Cals to maintain. (I put your age as 23 as a guess? Lol) so +500 on to that If bulking


----------



## ishefrongabon (Jun 29, 2012)

Steuk said:


> Well with the info you've give a BMR calculator comes up with 2800 Cals to maintain. (I put your age as 23 as a guess? Lol) so +500 on to that If bulking


Ha ha I wish I was, but add another 12 years to that! For some reason I have used a couples of online calculators they all showed that my maintenance calories around 2300k, I am using the fittnesspal app to track my calories, average around 2800k a day, I will have to drink olive oil now I suppose!


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

aces_high_4 said:


> I would say looking at your stats that your maintenance calories is around 2500 so pushing it 500 above that would be ideal for adding lean muscle size and then re-evaluate things week by week on your gains, when you stop gaining add another 250 kcal. The classic bulk macros is 40/40/20 p/c/f it works out to about 300g protein 300g carbs 67g fat as a guide on 3000 kcal diet. Add additional protein and simple carbs post workout on training days to supplement burnt off cals
> 
> Try and stick to wholegrain and fiberus carbs limit sugars to post workout and stick to healthy fats. Ideally cut carbs later in the day unless you train in the evening.


You're in the right ball park for calorie recommendation with the above.

However, there's no good reason to have to eat solely "clean" to bulk up (so long as the food fits within you cal and macro goals for a given day). And limiting carbs in the evening, regardless of workouk time will not prevent fat gain, total calores dictates this.

My advice, stick to 2700 for 2 weeks, if you've not gained any weight in this period you need to up it slightly (circa 250kcal) for another 2 weeks and see how you go. The problem is that most people are incredibly impatient with muscle growth - it's a long slow process, assissted or not!


----------

